# Hinny's



## miniwhinny (May 7, 2009)

I want to know everything I can about Hinny's. Who's breeding them? Got pics? What are they like? What's the conception rate? Anything....

please share


----------



## minimule (May 8, 2009)

I think Corrine (MeadowRidge) is the only one successfully breeding hinneys. I've never had the opportunity!

Hinneys are very hard to get. First the stallion has to be interested in the jenny and vice versa. The jenny smells differently than a mare and shows heat differently. The donkeys body temperature is higher than a horses so the horse sperm has a harder time staying viable until an egg is fertilized. Lots of factors involved in the process.


----------



## miniwhinny (May 9, 2009)

Thanks...sure hope Corrine Chimes in





I'm past stage one...my pair have been "romping" all over my lawn for the past 3 days !



. I'll tell you what - they have a lot of stamina hehehe.

Guess I'll be crossing my fingers for a successful stage two.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 10, 2009)

Here are two of my favorite pictures. Shawna was right about everything she said. It is hard to achieve and have a jenny sustain the pregency without aborting. I have been in contact with a leading university about the breeding of hinnys and they have a very low conception rate, with most of there confirmed jennys aborting, and that is under the strictest of conditions. I do know it is much more common in standard size jennys/stallions. Ijust got lucky with my Frosty. Out of 9 stallions I have he is the only one who will accept a jenny (either that or he just isnt very fussy



) He settles them, usually on the very first time, and I have never had any abort. I do think I am the only one on the forum that breeds for hinnys.

BTY~~ You could have the opportunity,



load up your trailer with jennys, and come on up for awhile, we could visit while Frosty "meets and greets" your jennys.





Corinne


----------



## miniwhinny (May 10, 2009)

Well thanks for such a cool offer...sadly I only have one jenny and I'm wayyyyy off in Oregon lol.

My stallion doesn't have trouble wanting to breed her and she is just a shameless hussy when it comes to being bred



But after what you've posted I'm not holding out hopes for her getting settled.

I'm not intentionally breeding for Hinnys...just happen to have a stallion and jenny who get alone really well





I've seen pics of your Hinny after doing a search earlier....very cute indeed.

Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 10, 2009)

Well, I sure hope your fellow likes your jenny enough to do the deed and settle her. It sure would be nice to have someone else on the forum I could chat hinny with.



I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## miniwhinny (May 11, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 4, 2009)

I am confused, a hinny's what? Or did you mean a hinny or hinnies?


----------



## Echo Acres (Jun 5, 2009)

I am crossing my fingers for a hinny this summer. We were given a mini donkey this past fall and just love her. What personality! She was exposed and bred to a mini stallion. But she has been exposed to a jack and other mini stallions for several years and never had a baby. So I am not getting excited. I had my vet check her when he came here this spring and he said it was possible as things were suspicious, but without ultrasound he wasn't sure. So I guess we will wait and see. She sure looks bred to me. If not I guess I need to put her on a diet, but I don't think she is getting too much unless she is a super easy keeper. She was with the stallion March 15-September 1st. So we still have a few months to wait and see.

Corinne- where in WI are you located? I am in west central MN.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm in north-east WI. About 45 minutes north of Green Bay.


----------



## miniwhinny (Jun 5, 2009)

How exciting...can't wait to see pics if your donkey has a Hinny.

Corinne...you said your stallion always settles your jennies...so how many other Hinny's do you have??? Got any pics???


----------

